# I need help with STARTER system...



## yoj5000 (Apr 30, 2014)

update - 4/30/14......

i should've mentioned that i am open to all options...

i am not planning on get everything done on one day (i wish i have money like that though).

i am open to refurb, used, open box, new... all that...

my main thing with home theater will be probably 80 percent watch movie through netflix, dvd, blue ray, and maybe 20 percent listen to music.

at this point i am thinking about 2 grand at most for av receiver and speakers...

and another 1-2 grand for screen + projector.

thanks in advance!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello, I am very new to this forum and also home theater.

so, i have been camera guy for about 5 years now and spent lots of time and money for playing around with it.

now i am moving to a house with my wife and kids, i felt like i need home theater in my basement.

it is not a big place, about 600 square feet.

i see people are recommending build system one by one, such as buy av/r and front two speakers first and so on.

i think that is not a bad idea either.

so here i am.

i have a no idea where to begin, or what to buy first and where to buy them.

please enlighten me with your ideas.

thank you!


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

My recommendation is to buy used speakers to stretch your budget. Also to buy refurbished receivers from accessories for less. It is what I have done and it does save money. 

Now really before we can give good advice we are going to need to know what your budget is and also of you are thinking of using a projector or a tv. We are going to have to have more info.

Enjoy your time here.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

yoj5000 said:


> now i am moving to a house with my wife and kids, i felt like i need home theater in my basement.
> 
> it is not a big place, about 600 square feet.
> 
> i see people are recommending build system one by one, such as buy av/r and front two speakers first and so on.


Is your budget between $3000 and $4000 to start with, or for
the total of your sound system.


----------



## yoj5000 (Apr 30, 2014)

i was thinking about 2000 for av receiver and speakers...

i guess another 1-2 grand for projector and screen...

however, i am somewhat flexible on the budget, because i am also planning on buy things one at a time to build something that will last 10-20 years.

by the way, do you think Yamaha RX-V775WA 7.2 Channel Network AV Receiver is a good receiver to start with?


----------



## asarose247 (Jan 8, 2013)

there was a great deal from newegg a few weeks ago for the 775wa . I got one while my 818 is out for repair.
I would recommend searching at yamaha .usa and downloading the manual . It does multi-position Ypao, it has a connection for wireless,. I set mine up to do my 5 main channels through my Emotiva UPA 7. It has PEQ possibilities if you can understand where to apply those changes. I also recommend getting REW or some similar set up to be able to monitor system performance no matter what you buy. 
you should also provide more info about your space and placement possibilities.

And I'm real happy with it.


----------

